# Best Martial Arts DvDs/Books?



## Uncle Remus (Feb 18, 2010)

So any recommendations? Anything really, just looking to broaden my knowledge and maybe bring some new ideas to my training sessions. I'm particularly interested in flexibility, kicking and upper body striking, not so much grappling. I'm hoping to get into some muay thai and MMA soon so anything that would give me a headstart = 

Cheers!

BTW nothing toooo beginnery please  as I have my 1st DAN in TKD so i'm looking for more intermediate/advanced stuff


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 18, 2010)

In terms of books:

Bruce Lee - Tao of Jeet Kune Do

Can't go wrong from the master. I've used this book for over a decade, now it's applying more to my guitar playing than anything else. 

Also check out Musashi Miyamoto - The Book fo Five Rings

From the greatest samurai that ever lived, this book is even used by businessmen, I also apply this to my playing and music in general. 


Admittedly though, both focus more on the philosophy and Zen more than actual technique.


----------



## Gamba (Feb 18, 2010)

you can't go wrong with this one


----------



## Dave Camarillo (Mar 22, 2010)

MMA=Grappling

Try Jiu-Jitsu University by Saulo Ribeiro. Great for fundamentals.


----------



## bjjman (Mar 22, 2010)

As Uncle Remus says, if you're interested in MMA you need to have a firm grip (forgive the bad pun) on grappling.

Submission Grappling Techniques by Royler Gracie is a great companion to BJJ training. If you've trained before you'd be aware that books are only helpful if used in addition to training with an instructor/coach.

In a slightly different vein, check out Ultimate Warrior Workouts by Martin Rooney. Some great approaches to conditioning, all specific to fighters.


----------



## Brockerhoff (Apr 14, 2010)

Serra BJJ dvd is wonderful.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Apr 14, 2010)

The Yang Tai Chi fighting style is good for flexibility and has helped my muscles relax for playing. 
Hung Gar is effective, but you can't beat Drunken Boxing! :-D


----------

